# mondi-holiday oberstaufen, germany



## dag2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Can anyone offer any information on this resort?  It's also called the Ferienclub.


----------



## ajmace (Oct 3, 2009)

*Excellent resort*

Hi

What would you like to know?

We spent a week there in April and had a really great time.  See our review on TUG.


----------



## KevJan (Oct 3, 2009)

We are also interested in this resort and what to see and do in the area.  Have a reservation for May 2011, figuring it would be a good time of year before school is out.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 3, 2009)

It's been many years for me, as my sister and I stayed there back in April 1996.  We loved it there and throughout that area of Bavaria.  We did a tour group day trip with a company called Stefans, that went to three countries (Switzerland, Austria and Liechtenstein).  It was really a nice trip, with stops in Germany as well.

For most of what we did, however, we bought the Eurorail pass and did the train throughout the area.  There is so much to get out and see, that for us was the best way to do it.

I wish I was more help in terms of specifics, but here are a few noteworthy sights in the area:

Oberammergau, but be forewarned, if you go in 2010 is the Passion Play (every 10 year event) so the village with be jammed with visitors.  (I know one poster said 2011, but thought it was worth mentioning for future reference too.)

Garmisch-Partenkirchen - site of the 1936 winter olympics.  Still a nice place to see the stadium and ski hill/mountain.

The castle homes of Ludwig of Bavaria - Neuschwanstein & Hohenschwangau.  (Also done as a resort sponsored tour - probably with Stefans as well.)


----------



## scotlass (Oct 3, 2009)

We traded into this resort in 2000 and loved it.  The area is quite beautiful and there is lots to do.  We took a day tour that went as far as Northern Italy and really enjoyed that as well as a tour of Neuschwanstein (not sure of the spelling) but that's the castle that is the model for Disney.  The unit we traded into was a one-bedroom and rather small but pretty standard for European timeshares.  Would go back again if we didn't have a long list of places we haven't seen yet!


----------



## ajmace (Oct 6, 2009)

*My review from April 2009*

Date Of Review - May 03, 2009  

We had a 2-bedroom on the top floor of the reception building. The second bedroom was small but had everything you needed including a view of the stars! Two good bathrooms, nice lounge and a dining room / kitchen completed the accommodation. Where this resort scores is its leisure facilities and its activity program. The indoor pool was as good as any we have come across, the spa facilities excellent (at 2 Euros per day) and you mustn't have a bathing costume. Other facilities included a bowling lane tennis courts and a basketball area. We did 2 walks - one to Zell the other an introduction to Nordic walking. Another good activity was the complementary Schnapps evening.

Staff in the resort are always friendly and obviously speak English. The only disappointment was the absence of any 'half board' offers that we had enjoyed on previous visits. Other guests appeared to enjoy the pizzas from the on-site Italian restaurant. The walks around Oberstaufen are stunning at any time but we had the added bonus of very late massive snowfalls which turned the entire region into a spectacular winter wonderland. We'd love to return with our ski clothes next time we visit!


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 6, 2009)

Great resort, but best to rent a car to see the area.


----------



## dag2 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I thank everyone for the replies.


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been there a few times, but not in the past few years.

The resort is outside of the town. Some people walk in and out of town, but not me!! It is very hilly.

There is a train station in the town, which can take you to Munich, Lake Constance, and beyond. I think a car is a necessity, but I know some just rely on the trains and busses. There is a local bus that passes by the resort on a schedule, and I think it is free, but I never really figured out the schedule, as we had a car. 

There are some very lovely restaurants in town as well. It is a spa town, with a Scroth Cure heavily promoted on some of the menus. 

The resort has one or two restaurants [it depends on the season, I think], a bakery of sorts that is open early in the morning only, and a bar in the lobby. There are activities you can take part in locally. 

There is a pool, very large, and I think there may have been a gym but I am not so sure about that. 

There are vending machines in the building with the pool that sell small amounts of food, like bread, milk, butter, etc. 

There is also a bowling alley on the premises.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 2, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> There is also a bowling alley on the premises.



Mmmmm not sure I'd call it a bowling alley . . . it is the old school bowling with a wooden bowling ball and pins on strings:











These were taken back in 1996; perhaps they have updated the facilities?


----------

